#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  What's your travel method?

## Bhavya

When it comes to traveling we have our own methods. Some of us like to plan out everything beforehand to avoid inconvenience in our travels and some of us like to go with the flow to make our travels more thrilling and exciting. So guys what's your travel method plan out everything beforehand or go with the flow?

----------


## Bhavya

> Just try instant travel. It will give you more Ideas when your next travel plan.


I never tried instant travel but I wish to do. May be in 2020 , I do so, let's see

----------

